# Lightroom edit in PS CC - CMD +E Issue



## markstothard (Jun 5, 2014)

MAC OS X - 10.9.3
Lightroom - 5.4
Photoshop - 14.2.1

CMD + E issue,

Both Lightoom and Photoshop is running.

CMD + E to edit image in Photoshop, Photoshop opens, but image does not load, nor do I get the Lightroom messages with edits or original.

ALT CMD E works, current setting are to open in ON1 suite. 

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 6, 2014)

In Lightroom go to Preferences>General Tab> Prompts> click on "Reset all warning dialogs. Close Lightroom.
Try again.


----------



## onyonet (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Mine is working now, but I had the same problem. Mine was not working all the time in LR 5.6, I believe it suddenly starting working in LR 5.6. Not sure if upgrading to Yosemite fixed or if it was switching to CC for LR.

Daniel


----------



## markstothard (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello Daniel, Great News !!

I'm also pleased to say after several web chat with Adobe and a few re installs, my CMD + E worked.

I have update my OS to Yosemite and it still works, I have had a few bugs regarding plug-in's but I'm sure the plug-in author's will release updates soon.

Mark


----------



## onyonet (Nov 30, 2014)

That is great news Mark! Glad to hear you're working again.


----------

